

Google Quietly Rolls Out The Chrome Extension To Bring +1 To The Entire Web - schlichtm
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/31/google-plus-one-chrome-extension/

======
knowtheory
Once again, totally fucking useless if you use a google apps account as your
primary account.

It's unbelievable to me how freaking useless all of google's shit is with
regard to this problem. You can use multiple accounts, but none of their
software, including their browser is multi-account aware.

~~~
citricsquid
totally fucking useless doesn't even begin to describe my experience with
multiple google apps and gmail accounts. I currently have 3 browsers running
_and_ a copy of google in "incognito mode" just so I can have all my email,
docs and Youtube accessible without having to switch accounts constantly.
Drives me damn near crazy.

~~~
drivebyacct2
No offense, but I simply don't understand the rage at Google for this issue.
Are you telling me that switching between Live IDs is magically easier (it's
not, it's amazingly easy to be "logged in" to a Live site without a logout
button, especially when you mixed an XBL account in there).

It's just that Google is the one site large enough to have users that NEED
multiple accounts and have reasons to switch between them. You're arguing
against the cookie model and the fact that modern browsers are still complete
shit at managing an identity and related cookies.

(edit)Rambling here, with the new Cookie API in Chrome, would it not be
possible to switch between profiles quickly using an extension? I understand
the frustation is that we want to have one tab/window with one account and one
with another, but this solution could surely mitigate some use cases.

Also, I hope my comments aren't interpreted the wrong way. I just started a
new project with a new team today with a new centralized gmail account. This
means coordinating between my account and the central account and between
those two accounts and other team members. I understand the frustration, I
just don't know if rage at Google is the most appropriate direction of
attention.

~~~
mtogo
The fact is that Apps necessitates multiple accounts. If you want to receive
email at both example.com and ycombinator.com, you can either pay $50 a month
or use two accounts.

~~~
adamzochowski
I don't understand the problem. There are two ways that I know to handle this.

1) on secondary account setup imap/pop3 access. Setup primary account to read
that. Grant access for primary account to use secondary email address (allows
to change the from email)

2) in the app settings of your second domain, setup mailing list that has your
primary email as the only destination. Enable the mailing list to accept any
incoming email. Grant access for primary account to use secondary email
address (allows to change the from email)

There are probably more ways, I know of few people that have 5 email addresses
all setup to route through one core account.

------
mcantor
_Imagine if Facebook made their own browser and offered an extension to “Like”
any page on the web through it — same idea..._

Wouldn't the same idea be Facebook releasing a Chrome extension for their
"Like" button...?

Just sayin'.

~~~
oldstrangers
Well I suppose the assumption is that the +1 button will eventually be baked
into Chrome by default. And Android...

------
mtogo
> _In addition to the practices described in the Google +1 Button Privacy
> Policy, by installing this extension, all of the pages and URLs you visit
> will be sent to Google in order to retrieve +1 information._

Oh yes, how reasonable.

------
orijing
> all of the pages and URLs you visit will be sent to Google in order to
> retrieve +1 information.

This is just another part of their plan to index the web, and get more signals
for their web index building, just like the Google Toolbars that tracked
everything you did on the web.

~~~
Wilya
That doesn't really change the current situation. They own the browser, after
all. And I'm pretty sure they already get part of the page via things like
integrated page language detection for translation.

This is a bit more precise, but not a radical change, I guess.

------
bjtitus
Would much prefer to see it added inside of the address bar rather than as a
button.

